# Perf Cap Idle



## JakeMac4 (Aug 25, 2017)

When i try to overclock my MSI GTX 960 2G with AfterBurner the core clock does not actually overclock it looks like. In GPU-Z it says GPU Core clock = 1189.3 MHz when it actually should be going to 1290 MHz and its not my perf cap is saying idle what does this mean? and why is it not overclouding ?


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Hmm, it's probably just because there's no load on it so it's dropped down to a lower performance state. Run a benchmark like uningine heaven or something and see if it's doing what you expect when it's actually doing something.  Or if you have GPU-Z, there's a question mark to the right of the 'bus interface' box which when clicked will open a graphic to load the card up a bit, that should work to test the theory.


----------



## JakeMac4 (Aug 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Hmm, it's probably just because there's no load on it so it's dropped down to a lower performance state. Run a benchmark like uningine heaven or something and see if it's doing what you expect when it's actually doing something.  Or if you have GPU-Z, there's a question mark to the right of the 'bus interface' box which when clicked will open a graphic to load the card up a bit, that should work to test the theory.


Okay i ran the benchmark and the perfcap when off of idle and the overclock was working pretty well, but the perfcap said VRel? Is this normal if not how do i fix this?


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2017)

JakeMac4 said:


> Okay i ran the benchmark and the perfcap when off of idle and the overclock was working pretty well, but the perfcap said VRel? Is this normal if not how do i fix this?


That's normal, it just means it's at the voltage limit. The card will throttle itself for a few reasons, voltage, tdp, temperate etc, it's all a part of how nvidia's gpu boost works.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 26, 2017)

You can "fix" it, by increasing the voltage.  But it only goes so far and after that probably starts to need more voltage again. Don't do this if you don't want to take any risks.


----------

